# Warhammer Under appreciated



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

In my opinion Warhammer is better than warhammer 40k albeit a less kid friendly. The combination of watching your flanks dispelling magic and all around more balanced armys( except ogres). IMO makes a better game.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes I do think it's under appreciated. Before the news of the release of 8th edition, I hadn't looked at my WoC army since 2004. Now I can't get enough of playing fantasy and planning out nasty combos. I find that 8th edition seems to simulate real battlefield tactics. In 40k, you can get away with only having 25-30 models.

My other opinion is that Warhammer Fantasy is better suited for more mature players who use tactics and skill. But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

It is sad, but even i overlooked Warhammer till 8th edition came out, so i was part of the guilty party :washim:


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

it depends on your own preferences really. i myself am very big on the fantasy genre as a whole, my favourite game is final fantasy 7 and in most games, i like going into battle with swords, bows and arrows and magic, so warhammer is far more appealing to me than 40k, as good as it looks. that said, i was considering lotr first but in the end whfb prevailed


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

When we (my son and I) looked at which game to consider, we chose to focus on WHFB and rejected W40K. W40K has a lot more players and can be played more easily but is too much of a shoot 'em up game. Also, the etiquette in W40K was less well-established. The emphasis on sportsmanship and tactics is much more important with the smaller WHFB community in our area than the W40K community. With 8th edition, WHFB has become much more balanced and strategic for playing tournies (The Indy GT circuit in my area allows for 5 to 7 regional two-day tournies within driving distance and about 3 to 4 local one-day tournies per year).


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Fantasy is defiantely the more tactical game, and as such, is defiantely the more ignored by a large number of players who just want to go for teh straight out killing that 40k offers.

Both games have their advantages and disadvantages... but 40k is certainly the more pushed off the systems and the easier to play... and so gets more attention.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I would say it is a little under appreciated by some players. I think it is a fallacy to presume that all of the more tactically minded and mature players opt for Fantasy, though it is not an uncommon statement.

There are plenty of very good players in both systems, admittedly Fantasy is often better suited to grand tactics and clever strategy, but both games can be straight, "line'em up and knock'em down" games and both systems can be more challenging and involve clever tactics.

The difference from my perspective is 40k seems to be more appealing to kids new to the hobby. Perhaps it is that all things sci-fi are more appealing to people new to tabletop gaming. So 40k has a lot of younger and newer players, some of whom obviously aren't going to be tactical wizzkids right off the block.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

at my local gameshop everyone is playing FB to death, so I dont think its underapreciated arouond here, because everyone already knows how fun it is!


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

I voted "yes" in the poll, although I don't really think that "underappreciated" is the perfect term to describe WHFB. While it certainly isn't the money maker for GW that 40K in general (and Space Marines, in particular) is, I still think that there are plenty of Fantasy players. Just not as many as 40K.

Although I do think that Fantasy lends itself much better to larger games because of its deeper strategic system, there is one advantage that 40K has, and that is small-game appeal. I won't touch a large (i.e. >1500 pts) game of 40K with a 10-foot pole, because I believe it is nothing more than a line up and roll buckets of dice game. Whoever has the "better" list will win 2 out of 3 times, as long as one player doesn't play like an idiot. Small games of 40K on the other hand (think Kill Team, or 40K in 40 Minutes) are ridiculously fun when you have a good-spirited opponent.

WHFB, though, isn't like that. You really have to play well, play to your army's strengths, and take advantage of your opponent's gaffs and weaknesses to triumph. The downside- you pretty much have to play large battles (again, >1500 pts) in order to garner any enjoyment out of the game, because the heroes end up so much more dominant at lower point levels.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I have played 3 games as of 8th edition. 8th edition is so "Easy button" I went back to 40k for a break from it. 

It is hardly a more difficult game than 40k. Especially 8th edition. Even more so the fact that all you need to do is take a lvl 4 wizard and then you can deploy like a brain damaged slug, and not move or shoot at all. and still win because you can cast dwellers. 

It has more power gamer lame than a 40k Stelek convention.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l voted yes,
most 40K army's today are alot more well dare l say boring, but what l can say for sure is GW goes where the money is.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I voted yes.

40K has lots of herpadurp and if you're not playing a 5th ed army or one of the better 4th ed codices you're boned. It also has Space Marines and Imperial Guard. Theres hoping that once all/most of the codices get upgraded to 5th ed the game will be more balanced.

WHFB has the same amount of herpadurp with its brainless new core lore spells and batshit insane combos and list building principles. It also has High Elves and Skaven. Theres hoping that as the 8th ed army books come out things will get fixed (100ish point Cannon instant-killing my 275 point Ghorgon without being able to miss and the only chance the poor thing has if my opponent rolls a one...? No thanks).

But even so, WHFB has calmer, more friendly players overall than 40K, at least in my area. They're like starving, rabid wolves, eager to feast upon the poor soul who dares not build an über list of one of the most competitive armies. Fortunately, the guys I play with (or most of my LGS, you could say) are great people and they share my shock when they look at these sad specimen of our species. Also, I've yet to see half as much bitching about rules (and bitching in general) in our local WHFB topic as in our 40K topic. The amount of shitstorm there could drown New York, and thats just this year's harvest.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

The people have spoken warhammer is under appreciated


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, it is. 

And with 8th Edition, it's a good reason why. In the past, there was some skill to choosing the correct army list, but no matter how good those choices were, you still had to put major effort into making sure that each took their own place.

Now, it's lol Infantry horde and magic spam, lololoololool.

I miss 6th edition =(.


----------



## skullkandy (May 27, 2009)

it's easy to overlook fantasy when GW can't be arsed to support it. I mean heck they even forget it exists.

new edition to revitalize fantasy....followed by 9 months without a single breath about fantasy.

and it doesn't help that they're run by people who can't plan further ahead than what they're going to have for lunch. They just re-release the same couple armies over and over while other armies are over a decade old. they give no thought to the health of the game or seem to see the correlation between how healthy and well supported the game is and how much merchandise they will sell.


If GW treated warhammer better it's customers would as well and I would bet my soul that they would make more money than their current business model of sitting down once a year and saying "uh, Orcs and goblins are the most popular race so lets re-release them and get some short term sales boosts."

heck their motto is "we don't make games we're a miniature company." well idiots, the reason people buy your miniatures is for the game. Playtest your game once in a while, write decent rules or at least care about the rules a tiny bit and people will buy more miniatures. I swear they have no business sense at all.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes, i think they are under appreciated. But i'm not guilty. I played fantasy a long time before 8th, and I started 40k TODAY, after 8th came out.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, I reckon Fantasy is less popular due to the fact that many people like guns and explosions over Might and magic, Magic used to be a rather popular Genre till science filled in the gaps, and now people are looking towards the future, which I think is why 40K is much more popular, it gives an Impression on what could be, rather than an alternative reality, although I enjoy Fantasy over Science Fiction because its much better to create something in your imagine, thats exactly what fantasy is all about, being something you know you aren't, but enjoying it nonetheless, which is why I enjoy the lore of Magic and Armies rushing in countless conflicts, the enemy you know is better than the one you don't, 40k has scienfitic explainations for everything and theories on races like the necrons and tyranids, but the vampire counts of fantasy is much more supernatural, something that people naturally fear, things we can't understand, which is why I say Fantasy will always be more fulfilling and much more profound than 40k.


----------

